# Revolving Door?



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

I built this revolving door for this years haunt. Turned out pretty sweet and works very well... lol people really liked it a lot to.
But damn is it heavy and hard to move around. 
Its 8 feet tall and about 5 feet 7 inches wide. We fastened a sprocket at the top of the center of the door and made a clicker so when you go thru it it clicks very loud. Plus we hung some chains to dangle down and also rattle and make noise.










This is the inside shot.. I cut holes so that the haunter who was behind it could scare people as they went thru it. Worked great!









Then one side of it after we got some walls up.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool idea do you have any video of it in action it would be cool to see


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wish i did man.. out of all the camera's we had the video footage was way to dark and u could barely see anything at all..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good. I'd not seen that idea before. Also like your ticket booth in the background.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Scareme..I actually have to make a new window for that ticket booth, one of our haunters busted it while banging on it..lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks like a really neat way to get from one room to the next. Very nice!!!


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Joisey.. Yea it worked out well this year. Gonna put it in a new spot for 2011 tho.
I think it would be cool to have at it our entrance.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! I have thought of making one but always fear that some little TOT is going to get caught up in it. Did you have any of those issues?


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

We didnt have any issues with any tots gettin stuck, only a couple of adults..lol
But i cut the door about 2 inches short around the entire radius so that wouldnt happen.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome!!! LOVE this!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great idea!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a very cool idea. How tough was it to build?


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well since i am a carpenter it wasnt hard at all.. It took me about a full day to complete.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice! do you have any pictures of the build process?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic idea!!! How heavy is it?


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh yea i have some building process pics around here some where..
It's heavier then i wanted it to be but its not to bad really.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love the idea but where do you store it?


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well this is the first year that we have used it and its still in the same spot that i built it in.. lol... Luckily it can stay there till 2011. And hopefully years after that. If not i will have to take it all apart and rebuild it each year.


----------

